# J2! How the Heck Does it go Back in the Box?



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Got mine yesterday, it's a dream come true! Now, having looked it over thoroughly I want to put it back into the box... impossible!
I spent 45 minutes, and finally gave up. Anyone have the answer to this boggling conundrum?

KK


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Buy a bigger box! Maybe someone will create an after market box that has 30% more internal space.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Carefully!

I managed thusly: Put all the larger sprues in the center of the box, then cover them with the top half of the saucer. Then sprinkle the larger sprues around the edges and put the lower half on top.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nektu said:


> Got mine yesterday, it's a dream come true! Now, having looked it over thoroughly I want to put it back into the box... impossible!
> I spent 45 minutes, and finally gave up. Anyone have the answer to this boggling conundrum?
> 
> KK


Forget about putting it back...*Now you have to build it*!


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

That is just too freakin' funny! BECAUSE I unpacked my first-run C-57D all those years ago and couldn't get it back in the box. So, it sits on a shelf with its lid 2 inches higher and with nothing on top that could squish parts.

NOW... and I know this may sound silly or even a-retentive, but I learned a lesson from that little experience... when I open a large-box kit (or any kit which is looks as if packed by someone with an engineering degree so it fits one way only) I grab the digital cam and shoot as I get the top off and shoot each "layer" thereafter, and shoot each layer "element" (ie bag or other distinct body) both in-place and removed to document its orientation.

Yes, I can and have re-packed my Moebius J2 several times. No, I haven't (yet) opened the new-run C-57D so I can repack my old one! Yes, I will send you pictures if you want them!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

You just have to build it. Model ninja rules. Once the box is open, the styrene must taste glue. The parts sticking out of the box with the lid that no longer completely closes is a reminder and a taunt. Unfinished business awaits.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Moebius is helping us aleviate USS (Unbuilt Stash Syndrome)! If is won't fit back in the box, you have to finish it or spend months tripping over the box.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i was careful to remember how i took pieces out because i knew i would have trouble putting all back in!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

You're not supposed to put it back in the box!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

I had the same problem. Since my brother is getting one I opened another for inspection.

So here goes Nektu in order:

instruction sheet first
place the bag containing the floor section in the box first stack the following bags on top of it: The wall section bag which contains the window frame, next the bag containing the landing gear, lastly the bag containing the cockpit console. After stacking these place the top hull of the ship over all of it.(you may have to adjust the stack a bit to get the top half to lay flat over it.

Ok after all that place the 4 remaining bags on top of the, top hull of the ship. Lay them out using the four corners of the box as a guide. Place the two larger bags horizontal of each other and the two smaller bags vertical of each other. 

After that place the lower hull of the ship on top, bottom side up of course. 

LASTLY put the elevator cage bag in one of the corners of the box, standing upright. It should fit right in.

Top of box should now goes on smoothly. Store in a cool dry place until you are ready to build.:jest:

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

It's a Chinese puzzle


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

C'mon, it's the Jupiter 2! Did you actually expect the interior contents to fit in the exterior shell?


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> Carefully!
> 
> I managed thusly: Put all the larger sprues in the center of the box, then cover them with the top half of the saucer. Then sprinkle the larger sprues around the edges and put the lower half on top.


I'll make a bet that your kit stays in the box unbuilt for 5 years.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> C'mon, it's the Jupiter 2! Did you actually expect the interior contents to fit in the exterior shell?


YOU BEAT ME TO IT! :roll:

In the Irwin Allen universe there_* are*_ certain dimensional irregularities!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> YOU BEAT ME TO IT! :roll:


I'm surprised nobody beat _me_ to it.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

It's a great kit and I appreciate it's detail but I canceled my J2 order as I don't have enough room.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

C'mon, it's the Jupiter 2! Did you actually expect the interior contents to fit in the exterior shell? 




that s funny as heck, i gotta admit your right about that one


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Consider yourself lucky it's not a Pocher kit!!!

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Antimatter said:


> I'll make a bet that you kit stays in the box unbuilt for 5 years.


No bet!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Back in the box? Simplicity itself! Just remove the upper and lower hulls, attach the viewport window frame, place (do NOT cement) the top dome and the fusion core cage (w/o the clear insert)to the hulls, close the box, and place the Jupiter 2 hull shell on top of the box. Presto! The box closes AND it gives you the opportunity to locate a nice display area that you will use when you finally complete the ship!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm surprised nobody beat _me_ to it.


:lol:


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

OMG..... I had just finished a brief set of home chores that included taking the Jupiter 2 (with not quite closeable box for the above stated reasons) downstairs to my workshop ... I sit down for a brief break in front of the computer, and after my break plan to then return to the workshop to .... 



Seaview said:


> remove the upper and lower hulls, attach the viewport window frame, place (do NOT cement) the top dome and the fusion core cage (w/o the clear insert)to the hulls, close the box, and place the Jupiter 2 hull shell on top of the box. Presto! The box closes AND it gives you the opportunity to locate a nice display area that you will use when you finally complete the ship!


Would you please be kind enough to GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!!!!



Does anyone else find it difficult to locate where the government is putting the hidden cameras? I just know someone is following me around and anticipating my future moves.


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

The only thing left in my box are the floors. All the parts are in this rubbermaid plastic drawer contraption I bought I Walmart for $20. All my lights are in the bottom drawer, specific paints for this project, along with sandpaper, decals,etc., are in the middle drawer and actual model parts are in the top. The Two halves of the hull are temporarily snapped together and the bubble is laying on top...just so I can marvel at the size of it!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I put mine back in and stomped on it. After some strange cracking sounds, it fit real good!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

There you go! don't force it - get a bigger hammer!

Dave


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

john_trek said:


> Would you please be kind enough to GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find it difficult to locate where the government is putting the hidden cameras? I just know someone is following me around and anticipating my future moves.


 
YOU KNOW TOO MUCH.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

Seaview said:


> YOU KNOW TOO MUCH.


It's most likely "A-olis 14 Umbra"....I hear they are trying to recruit agents to build the Jupiter 2 with defective styrene parts for the inertial navigation and pressure control systems. A friend of mine found his Polar lights J2 in pieces on the floor when he came home one day... strangely enough, just after it was placed next to a recently completed B9 Robot kit with modified parts. He believes the robot ran amok due to sabotage...but personally I think his cat had been turned! (although that doesn't explain all the little tread patterns on the shelf)


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess it's like trying to put a newborn baby back in the mother's womb.I guess if you tape a carton extension to the bottom part of the box top,it should work.Makes the box a little taller than it used to be though.Of course,another method would consist of cutting the major spues in smaller sections and putting them in the hollow part of the saucer,as well as taking big parts off the sprues altogether and put them inside the saucer as well.Of course before doing so,put a piece of tape with part number indicated on each part.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just got mine in the mail today and I was thinking about this thread. I was wondering why it would be so difficult to get everything that came in the box, back into the box after taking it all out.

I have to tell you, whomever came up with the plan for packing the model parts in the box used every inch of space and used it well. I paid close attention to how everything was packed when I took it out. I've actually had everything out and put it back in at least twice today and I got everything to fit just fine. It really is all about how everything is stacked and packed.

Bryan


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, here's a good question.. is there a specific person who has to figure out how these things get packed in a box?

I can't imagine looking at all the parts, and then being able to come up with a safe way to pack them without part damage. It'd be like having a job correcting rubik's cubes!


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

I came up with an intresting idea for those who want to build a Diorama crash scene.
Cut a large hole where you want to put your J-2 and build a lower platform under the ship for the landing legs to rest on. This is for those who want to have the landing gear in the lower deployed position.


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Jupiter 2 has landed in medowie*

Hi all

I got mine on wednesday last week! Iron self control, placed on a easy to view shelf in the garage NOT opened the box. Anticipation is the key to happiness!
I am waiting for a break in my work schedule, UI KNOW once I open it I have GOT to build it! But everytime i go to the beer fridge i sneak a covetous look across the garage.

Cant wait! oh the pain the pain the joyous pain...

A heartfelt thanks to Frank, Dave, Ron and all the wonderful Moebius people. from Australia, I salute you.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> I guess it's like trying to put a newborn baby back in the mother's womb.I guess if you tape a carton extension to the bottom part of the box top,it should work.
> 
> 
> The last time I tried to tape a carton extention to my wife, she got real angry.:wave:


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

This explains why I didn't hear any rattling noises when I recieved my box.....something I always do when ups delivers to me is that I check for rattling noises before i open the box.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

TrekFX said:


> That is just too freakin' funny! BECAUSE I unpacked my first-run C-57D all those years ago and couldn't get it back in the box. So, it sits on a shelf with its lid 2 inches higher and with nothing on top that could squish parts.
> 
> NOW... and I know this may sound silly or even a-retentive, but I learned a lesson from that little experience... when I open a large-box kit (or any kit which is looks as if packed by someone with an engineering degree so it fits one way only) I grab the digital cam and shoot as I get the top off and shoot each "layer" thereafter, and shoot each layer "element" (ie bag or other distinct body) both in-place and removed to document its orientation.
> 
> Yes, I can and have re-packed my Moebius J2 several times. No, I haven't (yet) opened the new-run C-57D so I can repack my old one! Yes, I will send you pictures if you want them!


I just had this same problem with the new release of this kit. tried twice to get it back in and couldn't do it. Fortunately, in taping the out of box review at the time, I played the video backwards and things went like a charm. It still occupied more space than the way it was packed, but the lid did close. If you need to rebox yours, pm for the yt link. I don't wanna detract further from the J2. 

Speaking of which, I should have my J2 sometime next week. I will certainly video how it comes out of the box so I can get it back in there. Hopefully this will help others as well.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

My theory is that the box is a one-use-only TARDIS. The interior expands (once) to allow the kit parts to be placed in there at the factory, and then collapses once it is opened and the parts removed.

Sorry for the "Dr. Who" reference in an Irwin Allen thread. Is that akin to crossing the streams? Crap. Now there's a "Ghostbusters" reference in here......

Gene


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe there sealed in a vacum, and once you cut the shrink wrap the parts begin to expand a little [ just enough that they wont fit back in the box] it is a space model after all


----------

